# Armageddon x Sirius  or g13



## ojae (Jan 16, 2008)

Armageddon x Sirius or G13,   Anyone try growin these strains  or do u know how hard it is to grow?  i was thinking of tryin to grow one of these in a hydro garden


----------



## 4Faded20 (Jan 21, 2008)

All that matters is that G13 is a fantastic strain. Love the high. 
It shouldn't be too hard to grow. It's most likely the same as growing any other strain.


----------

